# will 95-97 taillights fit a 94?



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

I noticed that the 95-97's have red and clear lights while the 93-94 have red, and yellow, can I get taillights from a newer one and fit my 94?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yes.


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

coo thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no problem, doing the same thing myself.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

www.southwestautoworks.com


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

thanks for that link!! I love the things they got there, but I don't think I need motor stuff since its already built up


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what all is done to the alty? i noticed it says, "racing pistons", "racing injectors", do you have headers yet or any headwork done?


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

um, I know it has had the whole motor rebuilt and this car is fast as hell  my girlfriend bought it already souped up but it needs solonides for the tranny and I am getting it plained out what to do to it. it looks just like that one photo shopped pic but when I finaly pick it up I will get pics and when I get it looking perdy


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Dropped...are you looking for some red/clear tails? Do you care if they're new or used or what? Because I put Altezzas on mine so I will sell you mine from my 95 if you want them..lemme know


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

there you go, shandi... offload those badboys before the boys at .net get you, lol.


----------

